# Need Arrows



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I shoot 3-49's out of my hunting bow (switchback xt)at 29" 68 lbs..with 100 and 125 gn points...I use to shoot 3-60's and sold them all cuz they were to stiff...Id be looking somewhere else to fix the problem...maybe torqueing the bow could be your problem...or try different weight points...


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't have an arrow program and sure not an expert, but you might be going the wrong way. 29 inch 3-49's with 80 gr points may be stiff for your setup. I would try some 100 grain points with the 3-49's, or borrow a couple of 3-39's if possible. Powder up the arrows and vanes and be sure contact is not causing the problem. I have hunted with 30 inch 3-60's at 68-70 lb.


----------



## Brent13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you, and now I am really scratching my head.... I was able to paper tune well with a Gold Tip 30X Pro after just minor adjustment. I am able to shoot that shaft and get a pretty decent bullet hole. I was told that the Easton chart is just a starting point, but have to believe a 3-49 would be stiff enough at 60 pounds. It sure isn't proving so just yet. Can an arrow that is too stiff cause a left tear? I read the Easton Tune guide, and left tear is usually an indication of weak spine and/or to much draw weight. If I add more tip weight do I not decrease the spine further. I am going to try it, can't hurt to try, and I may learn some more. I am new to this. I will pick up some 100 grain points and try again. Keep the thoughts coming.

Brent


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I ran some numbers for you on OT2. You didn't say what limbs you had or cams so I put in that you were using the 3000 limbs and the cam 1/2 plus cams at 60 lbs DW. You definitely are not underspined in fact you are slightly overspined but not enough to cause the problems you are having. I also ran it with it using the 2000 limbs and Spirals and it came out in the green zone.


----------



## Brent13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you, Spotshooter2! That is interesting. I will try again, and check for contact perhaps. Must be something else going on other than spine-issues..... Oh, and cams are Spiral-X and 3000 limbs.

Brent


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I shot 3-49's with 100 grain points, cut at 30 inches out of a Contender Elite at 31.5" draw and 56 pounds. Shot just fine. I would say you probably could yoke tune until you get a good paper tear. Personally, I would do a French Tune/Group Tune and shoot the dang thing unless you are having crazy arrow flight issues.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you walk-back tuned it? Paper tuning is a starting point, but if you are shooting great at 40-50-60 + I could care less about bullet holes.


----------



## Brent13 (Nov 4, 2009)

I haven't proved it yet, but I think I am getting contact on the riser? Arrows are fletched with Blazers, think they may be hitting on the left side of the shoot-thru riser.... I have not done any walk back tuning yet, only paper tuning.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like the Vanetec line of vanes. Very low profile, several lengths and styles to choose from. I had a Martin slayer that gave me fits with vane clearance and cables and I've just stuck with these vanes.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

If its just your spot bow for indoors why not switch to feathers??? I know you want to set it up for field and 3d but Id worry about that when the seasons rolls around...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Brent,

Are you right or left handed? Paper tears would be reversed if you're a lefty...ie a left tear for a lefty is a stiff reaction.

Have you tried shooting a bare shaft? It would be a quick method to determine if you have fletch contact on riser or rest. If you go to a lower profile vane, the Blazers have to come off anyway. No fletch eliminates any contact issues.


----------



## Brent13 (Nov 4, 2009)

All,

I will try a bare shaft thru paper tonight. I shoot right-handed. Last night I fletched one with 1.5" Fusion vanes and went to a 100 grain point. Still get a very consistent left tear, probably close to 2" long. I ran that rest all the way to the right and all the way to the left, still get a large left tear. I figured I could get a right tear eventually, moving the rest that far, but nothing but a left tear was produced. The lower profile vane did nothing. I am about to say screw it, and just start shooting at 20 to see what it will do with this arrow. I understand that paper tuning is not the bible, but the tear I am getting is pretty horrible.

Brent


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

AGPank said:


> Have you walk-back tuned it? Paper tuning is a starting point, but if you are shooting great at 40-50-60 + I could care less about bullet holes.


What he said. I shoot 3-39's, 28", 80 gr. points with my XLR at 55#. I get a "weak" tear with paper, but I'm dead-nuts-on walk-back tuned all the way to 90 meters.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

What brand/model release are you using? Have you tried a different release to see if that gives a different tear/tune?

What rest are you using? Have you tried a different rest to see if that gives a different tear/tune?

I recently tried 4 different releases with the same bow/arrow/rest combo. 
The result was 4 different tear patterns through paper.

I tried the same bow/arrow with a drop away...left tear.

I tried the same bow/arrow with a blade rest...bullet hole.

I tried the same bow/arrow with a shoot-thru TMstyle (platinum premier w/prongs)...bullet hole.

Might be you need to experiment a little with the other parts of the "system".


----------



## Brent13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Last night I tried a bare shaft, even larger left tear!!! So then I back of the limb bolts a full 4 turns, and started over. After a few shots and a few tweeks to the rest I had a pretty decent hole, not perfect, but pretty darn close. Once there, I started add more pounds by turning the limb bolts in. I got to two full turns, and still a good tear, went one more turn in, and left tear was back. I then back the limb bolts off some more until I had the good tear again. At two full turns out on the limb bolts, I get a good tear. At two turns out I figure I am at about 55 pounds, have no scale to confirm that, but that is where I am going to shoot it at with these arrows at least. Now that does tell us that this arrow spine is too weak at 60 pounds, correct? Before all of this, I did shoot my Katera thru paper to confirn that "I" could actually shoot a good tear, and I did. Today I hope to shoot outdoors at 20 to see how the bow is shooting up close.

To answer the questions above:

Release is a Whalens Hooker. Also tried my Scott Sabertooth, tear was still very bad left tear

Rest is a TT Spring Steel


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Doesn't the Whalens release have a fixed dump? IE the release fires by rotating so the loop/string rolls off the head similar to how the string would roll off your fingers? If so it might be inserting a little left/right string ossilation into the mix. Finger shooters need a slightly stiffer spine...maybe this is similar but on a smaller scale. The release would definately be smoother than fingers, but there would still be a slight roll to initiate the release.

It would be interesting to see if a caliper style release showed the same tear pattern for you.


----------

